# "You are the only white driver I've ever had."



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.

Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.

Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure but in Seattle I have a friend who is a white male. He says at least 5 times a week someone gets in and says, "Thanks for being white."

His reply...-o:-o: "Umm yeah.....thank my parents I guess?????"

I myself being Italian and having a little Italian boot trinket on my console have had pax get in and say, "Thanks for being American." (After they verify my family has been here long enough to qualify. 1863.)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


My uncle went and got a DNA test
Apparantly I'm 1.5% African LOL



Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


I bet they get way better tips.....


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Most drivers I see here are white. ??‍♂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


I wonder if that's why 99% of my pax have thanked me for the ride, even the ones who low starred me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I wonder if that's why 99% of my pax have thanked me for the ride, even the ones who low starred me.


they were hoping youde give them a 2*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Ask 20 years driving.
We are the past.
" the Forgotten Ones".


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Most drivers I see here are white. ??‍♂


Most drivers I see here are morons.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Donald Trump: "African American unemployment is at an all time low." ???


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> Most drivers I see here are morons.


That too.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Depending on how one looks at it... I am #FFFFFF, rgb (255,255,255), or simply just, color: white. :laugh:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


For being female, yes, but I haven't had any comments on my whiteness ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> For being female, yes, but I haven't had any comments on my whiteness ?


@ariel5466 you look really white today.
There ya go. :roflmao: 
RESOLVED.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

My daughter (6) has been saying that we’re “apricot” since kindergarten.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> My daughter (6) has been saying that we're "apricot" since kindergarten.


You my friend need to stay away from the spray on tanning section of CVS ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You my friend need to stay away from the spray on tanning section of CVS ?


? I have Native American (Choctaw,Chippewa,Cherokee) on both sides. We tan "a LOT" naturally. My dad worked in Iraq for a year and looked Iraqi when he came home. ****er kept driving on the wrong side of the road too.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I would politely answer as they get off “ok, thank you, have a good day” as I always do.







And 1* them.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


I'm happy that you eat bread and not rice. Beef and not lamb. Freedom Fries and not French Fries.

I guess you don't live far enough south from DC to get thanked for your skin's ability to burn easily in the summer.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sometimes when I pick up a pax, I get that look. The look that says, damn, I got a white one.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


I never get thanked for being Indian ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian ?


I'm sure you get hit on though. Close enough.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> For being female, yes, but I haven't had any comments on my whiteness ?


That's been my experience as well.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian ?


I wanna to be the first paayyyssennjerrrr to thannnkk uuu for being an Indian.

One of my closest friends, he's a Navahoe.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I wanna to be the first paayyyssennjerrrr to thannnkk uuu for being an Indian.
> 
> One of my closest friends, he's a Navahoe.


East Indian ??? you know as people here refer to as curry, sister to rohit



Rog'O Datto said:


> I'm sure you get hit on though. Close enough.


I take that back. Indian people seem to love another indian picking them up ?‍♂?‍♀??... punjabi pride. Indian mom pax treat me like a daughter and have the biggest smile on their face. It's pretty cute ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> East Indian ??? you know as people here refer to as curry, sister to rohit


Oh yeahhhh I love that curry stuff. I just got done seeing the new Ahladdin movie with my kids.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I got this from an Asian guy who said he only ever got Asian drivers before. Gee I wonder why...? ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've never had anyone comment on my skin colour, either postively or negatively. 

I did have a pax once who told me his drivers are usually immigrants. Implying that I'm not an immigrant, although I actually am.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> ? I have Native American (Choctaw,Chippewa,Cherokee) on both sides. We tan "a LOT" naturally. My dad worked in Iraq for a year and looked Iraqi when he came home. @@@@er kept driving on the wrong side of the road too.


I have finally found you.

Will you thank your dad (half Cherokee and Choctaw) for having a child with his Chippewa baby.
Sorry to hear he is in prison, but that happens when you are an Outlaw.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> East Indian ??? you know as people here refer to as curry, sister to rohit
> 
> 
> I take that back. Indian people seem to love another indian picking them up ?‍♂?‍♀??... punjabi pride. Indian mom pax treat me like a daughter and have the biggest smile on their face. It's pretty cute ?


"sister to rohit" 
You don't confess that in this forum!!! Your life is in danger now!! :roflmao:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian ?


But if you are the one on your profile pic, I'd thank you just for showing up ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure but in Seattle I have a friend who is a white male. He says at least 5 times a week someone gets in and says, "Thanks for being white."
> 
> His reply...-o:-o: "Umm yeah.....thank my parents I guess?????"
> 
> I myself being Italian and having a little Italian boot trinket on my console have had pax get in and say, "Thanks for being American." (After they verify my family has been here long enough to qualify. 1863.)


I never got the white thing. If I had, I've gotta say, I would be sorely tempted to respond, "Actually, I'm really just high-yella. Now GTFO."

Yes, I'm caucasian. Mostly. 2% Middle Eastern, according to Ancestry DNA. But, in this day and age, how the hell does anyone think they know anything along those lines about anyone else just by looking? Talk about bigoted arrogance!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> "sister to rohit"
> You don't confess that in this forum!!! Your life is in danger now!! :roflmao:


???



Chorch said:


> But if you are the one on your profile pic, I'd thank you just for showing up ?


I'll take that as a compliment that you think my pic is hot enough to be fake ?.

Reverse image search. I dare you ?.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I've never heard that comment in Connecticut.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ???
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment that you think my pic is hot enough to be fake ?.
> ...


Will do ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Will do ?


Another clue?... there is another picture in a thread here where you can see my neck beauty mark. Its like a scavenger hunt ??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I never got the white thing. If I had, I've gotta say, I would be sorely tempted to respond, "Actually, I'm really just high-yella. Now GTFO."
> 
> Yes, I'm caucasian. Mostly. 2% Middle Eastern, according to Ancestry DNA. But, in this day and age, how the hell does anyone think they know anything along those lines about anyone else just by looking? Talk about bigoted arrogance!


Not sure what color I'd be called. Beige? Walnut? Caramel? (Took a quick snap in 10 mph crawl traffic.)










I just know for some reason I don't like being called "Olive" just because I'm Italian. I think that 23% Apache Indian would beg to differ.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


What a wack thread.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Donald Trump: "African American unemployment is at an all time low." ???


https://www.npr.org/2018/01/08/5765...loyment-rates-for-african-americans-hispanics


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I get this a lot. Have to be careful to not roll my eyes where the pax can see.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had pax say "Oh good, you speak English!" or "You're the first American driver I've had in awhile." 

It's always the business pax during day shift. The bar crowds always comment more about the music I'm playing. I try to guess what kind of music they'll be into base on where I'm picking them up from and their name. I tend to get less requests for the AUX cord that way and since I'm good with all genres of music, I'm still listening to what I like.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My uncle went and got a DNA test
> Apparantly I'm 1.5% African LOL
> 
> 
> I bet they get way better tips.....


You qualify for reparations.



nonononodrivethru said:


> Donald Trump: "African American unemployment is at an all time low." ???


While incarceration rates are at all time high.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Another clue?... there is another picture in a thread here where you can see my neck beauty mark. Its like a scavenger hunt ??


Challenge accepted ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


Aren't you glad Lady Hillary made those big words mainstream?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Challenge accepted ?


?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Aren't you glad Lady Hillary made those big words mainstream?


Which word, "xenophobic"? I knew what that meant long before 2016 because I'm not an idiot ??


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Which word, "xenophobic"? I knew what that meant long before 2016 because I'm not an idiot ??


Just a little teasing ?....I just remember when you couldn't watch 3 minutes of news without hearing it used. Probably the most overused, multi syllabic word of the last 3 years, followed closely by misogynistic. But some people still can't fully embrace using misogynistic in the water cooler discussions.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Challenge accepted ?


Be ready for the dungeon my friend, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Be ready for the dungeon my friend, not for the faint of heart.


I already got to good places. I'm loving the dungeon...


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Some of these folks throw money at me. It helps. I wouldn't be driving if I didn't need it. I feel like if you're different from them in some way it's even more important to have a clean car, dress nicely, help w/ luggage etc. I read somewhere that someone from "Sudan" who dresses nicely may be more relatable for a business traveler than me if I dress like crap, smell etc


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Not sure what market you are in, but have you ever taken an uber as a rider?

If not, forget about race just checkout your competition lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Be ready for the dungeon my friend, not for the faint of heart.


You're taking people to the dungeon now? Does @Cableguynoe know this?!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure what color I'd be called. Beige? Walnut? Caramel? (Took a quick snap in 10 mph crawl traffic.)
> 
> View attachment 345170
> 
> ...


You have big knuckles. I would be a very well behaved pax in your car for fear of being punched in the face by you ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You have big knuckles. I would be a very well behaved pax in your car for fear of being punched in the face by you ?


Not really, phone was way close trying to snap that pict of Seattle. I was a kickboxer for many years tho.....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LBJr said:


> I've had pax say "Oh good, you speak English!" or "You're the first American driver I've had in awhile."
> 
> It's always the business pax during day shift. The bar crowds always comment more about the music I'm playing. I try to guess what kind of music they'll be into base on where I'm picking them up from and their name. I tend to get less requests for the AUX cord that way and since I'm good with all genres of music, I'm still listening to what I like.


The speaking English part I get. Or Spanish or any other language the driver and pax have in common. It's just easier when you can communicate effectively.

OTOH, I have had to deal with people that supposedly speak English, but I couldn't swear it was true.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You're taking people to the dungeon now? Does @Cableguynoe know this?!
> View attachment 345230


He's the one operating manipulating most the equipment there. :wink:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> Most drivers I see here are morons.


OH HE!! Yeah.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Most drivers I see here are morons.


Moronic behavior, bridging the racial divide! Stupid knows no color...


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


All I care about is that you speak english!!!! The dumbass drivers that dont speak it and ignore the rider but yet listen to the apps directions in English just piss me off to no end. Same goes for the idiot riders that talk jibberish then say. Have a nice day and thank you in perfect english.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My uncle went and got a DNA test
> Apparantly I'm 1.5% African LOL


That 1.5% is thanks to the master........

This is Utah.... everyone here is white.....


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Manecut1 said:


> All I care about is that you speak english!!!! The dumbass drivers that dont speak it and ignore the rider but yet listen to the apps directions in English just piss me off to no end. Same goes for the idiot riders that talk jibberish then say. Have a nice day and thank you in perfect english.


How many languages do you speak? I'm asking because English is my first language, I speak intermediate Spanish between high school classes and my wife's family, and basic Farsi that I picked up in the Army. One of the first things you learn in any language, or when traveling to another country, is how to say basic phrases like "have a nice day" and "thank you". The fact that they speak "gibberish" but can nail those phrases isn't out of the ordinary.

As for the GPS, maybe they just use the spoken directions as a queue to look at the map, or again maybe they understand phrases like "turn left". It could be that they just don't know how to turn them off or switch to their native language (which I'm assuming would piss you off too). I can see how it might be annoying or confusing to you, but it's not unreasonable.

I just love how you call someone an idiot or a dumbass for a lack of perfect English. My mother in law's English isn't perfect but she tries, and calling her an idiot would be a mistake considering that she is fluent in Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian. Just don't assume that someone is stupid because they aren't like you, and realize the courage it takes to come to a place where you don't speak the language and try to survive. Having done it myself I can say that it's no easy thing!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

From many of my female pax they are so grateful to have a female driver. They want to share, so I listen to what some male driver did. Guys, again, ride share is NOT your personal booty hunting ground. Find your self a woman and settle down. Hitting on your paxs will only cause your problems, in more ways then one.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I would politely answer as they get off "ok, thank you, have a good day" as I always do.
> And 1* them.


Now like I was gonna say that, too, see?
I don't always give 'em no 1 star you know? I just roll my eyes & like say have a nice day or something totally meaningless like that, you know?



Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian


I don't neither, see, but I'm like thinking it might be cause I ain't Indian, you know? Whadda you think?



Mkang14 said:


> sister to rohit


If you're like Rohit's sis, like you & me gotta talk cause somebody's gotta straighten that boy out, see? I mean like that guy's like 1 messed up dude, you know?



WinterFlower said:


> You don't confess that in this forum!!!


She's gonna start getting all these wack messages from all these p o'd drivers, you know?



ObsidianSedan said:


> I've never heard that comment in Connecticut.


I ain't never like heard it in Conn. neither, but I ain't never picked up nobody in no Connecticut, neither, so that might be why, see?



IR12 said:


> What a wack thread.


Whadda ya want from a wack forum like this, you know?



KK2929 said:


> Guys, again, ride share is NOT your personal booty hunting ground. Find your self a woman and settle down. Hitting on your paxs will only cause your problems, in more ways then one.


OK but like whadda ya supposed to do when the chix are hunting you & they don't wanna take NO for an answer, you know?


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lythium said:


> How many languages do you speak? I'm asking because English is my first language, I speak intermediate Spanish between high school classes and my wife's family, and basic Farsi that I picked up in the Army. One of the first things you learn in any language, or when traveling to another country, is how to say basic phrases like "have a nice day" and "thank you". The fact that they speak "gibberish" but can nail those phrases isn't out of the ordinary.
> 
> As for the GPS, maybe they just use the spoken directions as a queue to look at the map, or again maybe they understand phrases like "turn left". It could be that they just don't know how to turn them off or switch to their native language (which I'm assuming would piss you off too). I can see how it might be annoying or confusing to you, but it's not unreasonable.
> 
> I just love how you call someone an idiot or a dumbass for a lack of perfect English. My mother in law's English isn't perfect but she tries, and calling her an idiot would be a mistake considering that she is fluent in Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian. Just don't assume that someone is stupid because they aren't like you, and realize the courage it takes to come to a place where you don't speak the language and try to survive. Having done it myself I can say that it's no easy thing!


Still an idiot if you cant speak the language of the country you are in. When I go overseas I learn the language as much as I can to get around but I do not in any fashion try to get a job and earn a living nor would i until I am fluent in there younger. So that's means in my opinion ther are idiots.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Manecut1 said:


> Still an idiot if you cant speak the language of the country you are in. When I go overseas I learn the language as much as I can to get around but I do not in any fashion try to get a job and earn a living nor would i until I am fluent in there younger. So that's means in my opinion ther are idiots.


No. They are not idiots. They speak another language. That's it.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I have finally found you.
> 
> Will you thank your dad (half Cherokee and Choctaw) for having a child with his Chippewa baby.
> Sorry to hear he is in prison, but that happens when you are an Outlaw.


Easy, Tim.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Most drivers I see here are white. ??‍♂


Judging from the vernacular & syntax 
Caucasian and over 60YO


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Judging from the vernacular & syntax
> Caucasian and over 60YO


You're only off by about 30yrs in my case. #triggered ?


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Manecut1 said:


> Still an idiot if you cant speak the language of the country you are in. When I go overseas I learn the language as much as I can to get around but I do not in any fashion try to get a job and earn a living nor would i until I am fluent in there younger. So that's means in my opinion ther are idiots.


Not everyone is like you. There are some people who come here and don't try to learn English, and like it or not that is their right. There are others who come here and do try to learn it, and that's great. The problem I have is that you call anyone who comes here without speaking at least decent English first an idiot without any regard to that person's background. YOU wouldn't travel from the U.S. to another country without learning that country's language first, and from the sound of it YOU would have the time, resources, and opportunity to do so. What about people coming here from other countries though? If you've been to Third World countries you would know that not everyone there has that same opportunity, and when they get here it's not like they're suddenly blessed with wealth and prosperity (and a language tutor).

It would be like me saying that anyone who posts in this forum without using proper grammar, spelling, and punctuation is a moron. You might actually be a moron, or you could be an intelligent and well-spoken person who just doesn't focus on their typing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I get 1* for being white. Charlotte is a brutal battleground.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only had one rider mention my whiteness. He said "I never get white drivers." Or something to that effect.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I get 1* for being white. Charlotte is a brutal battleground.


I'm more likely to get down-rated by black women. I learned that lesson very early on.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Maybe if you change your wardrobe they won't notice your white anymore.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

True, most pimps are of color


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've only had one rider mention my whiteness. He said "I never get white drivers." Or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> I'm more likely to get down-rated by black women. I learned that lesson very early on.


I had some hip hop style brothers and they scheduled a stop at a liquor store. I turned to them and said "I don't get paid for wait time".
One of them turned to me and said "you don't get paid for WHITE time?"
Guess I know what's on his mind eh?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

People are sensitive these days. I mentioned this thread to someone and they took out their phone and read it. Then they took it as the OP was bragging that he's special cuz he's White. I had to say, "No, read it again...No read it AGAIN....?."


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian ?


you're from India or you're native american?

https://newsmaven.io/indiancountryt...an-or-american-indian-kHWRPJqIGU6X3FTVdMi9EQ/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> you're from India or you're native american?
> 
> https://newsmaven.io/indiancountryt...an-or-american-indian-kHWRPJqIGU6X3FTVdMi9EQ/


I was born in CA but East Indian


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> You're only off by about 30yrs in my case. #triggered ?


60YO + 30YO........... holy crap!!!
Ur up late for a Nonagenarian. Time for bed poppie


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I wonder if that's why 99% of my pax have thanked me for the ride, even the ones who low starred me.


It's because you can thank the bus driver on Fortnite.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> East Indian ??? you know as people here refer to as curry, sister to rohit
> 
> 
> I take that back. Indian people seem to love another indian picking them up ?‍♂?‍♀??... punjabi pride. Indian mom pax treat me like a daughter and have the biggest smile on their face. It's pretty cute ?


We're opposite, I hate picking up other Desis and pretend I'm not (thanks to my unique name I can pass off not being Desi), I also have my setting on hard of hearing (although I'm not, just kind of anti social). Once this Punjabi group was talking so much trash about me being hard of hearing and they were saying all this other stuff about me in Punjabi, they thought 1. I couldn't hear, 2. If I could I wouldn't understand. As the ride was coming to an end I told them in Punjabi that I clearly heard and understood everything, you should have seen the looks on their faces, they couldn't get out of the car fast enough when I got to the destination lol. The other thing I do is have my Waze setting on Spanish, I only use it when I get a passenger who seems to be someone who doesn't like immigrants, just enjoy making them uncomfortable.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> From many of my female pax they are so grateful to have a female driver. They want to share, so I listen to what some male driver did. Guys, again, ride share is NOT your personal booty hunting ground. Find your self a woman and settle down. Hitting on your paxs will only cause your problems, in more ways then one.


For starters, high class chicks get their bf/husband/dude they know to drive em around.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Manecut1 said:


> Still an idiot if you cant speak the language of the country you are in. When I go overseas I learn the language as much as I can to get around but I do not in any fashion try to get a job and earn a living nor would i until I am fluent in there younger. So that's means in my opinion ther are idiots.


I will take someone from another country that barely speaks English, but speaks 3 or more other languages, over any 'merican that barely speaks actual English instead of garbage back woods hillbilly trash.

But, hey, bilingual and able to say thank you in 33 languages.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I was born in CA but East Indian


So you speak Hindi and Valley Girl?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> We're opposite, I hate picking up other Desis and pretend I'm not (thanks to my unique name I can pass off not being Desi), I also have my setting on hard of hearing (although I'm not, just kind of anti social). Once this Punjabi group was talking so much trash about me being hard of hearing and they were saying all this other stuff about me in Punjabi, they thought 1. I couldn't hear, 2. If I could I wouldn't understand. As the ride was coming to an end I told them in Punjabi that I clearly heard and understood everything, you should have seen the looks on their faces, they couldn't get out of the car fast enough when I got to the destination lol. The other thing I do is have my Waze setting on Spanish, I only use it when I get a passenger who seems to be someone who doesn't like immigrants, just enjoy making them uncomfortable.


Punjabis do like their shit talking huh ?

That hapoend to me at subway. I was asking little son what he wanted on the menu and he was thinking about it. One girl says to the other "shaythi karr" (go faster) and started laughing. I looked her straight in the face and said " you know I speak punjabi". Her brown face turned pale, I scared her so bad I felt bad ???.

Oh well what can we do if they feel the need to say something negative maybe they have their own issues ?‍♀



TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you speak Hindi and Valley Girl?


Totally dude. Like going to the mall and riding the waves ?

I understand Hindi, speak punjabi (but very white washed) and understand punjabi. Oh yes and Valley girl is my main language.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I will take someone from another country that barely speaks English, but speaks 3 or more other languages, over any 'merican that barely speaks actual English instead of garbage back woods hillbilly trash.
> 
> But, hey, bilingual and able to say thank you in 33 languages.


Thank you for being honest. Do you take Ebonics over 'Merican any day, too?

We have definitely arrived at the "how dare you expect people in a country to speak a common language" part of the show. Diversity is our strength! :laugh:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> People are sensitive these days. I mentioned this thread to someone and they took out their phone and read it. Then they took it as the OP was bragging that he's special cuz he's White. I had to say, "No, read it again...No read it AGAIN....?."


I'm surprised the politically correct haven't declared "white bread" a racist term yet ???


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Ur up late for a Nonagenarian. Time for bed poppie


Wrong way, dipshit.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you speak Hindi and Valley Girl?


_"So you speak Hindi and Valley Girl"_











Rog'O Datto said:


> Wrong way, dipshit.


I'm confident Ma & Pa @RogODatto have accepted your alternate lifestyle


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Then you say: 'Hey thats great, how about a tip?'
And they actually leave you a tip.....right?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I will take someone from another country that barely speaks English, but speaks 3 or more other languages, over any 'merican that barely speaks actual English instead of garbage back woods hillbilly trash.
> 
> But, hey, bilingual and able to say thank you in 33 languages.


I see folks heating their lunches at 7-Eleven every day who speak nothing but Spanish. And I guaran-damn-tee you they don't speak three or more other languages.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I see folks heating their lunches at 7-Eleven every day who speak nothing but Spanish. And I guaran-damn-tee you they don't speak three or more other languages.


And how many languages do you speak?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lythium said:


> anyone who posts in this forum without using proper grammar, spelling, and punctuation is a moron


While I would shy from calling a person who makes any of the aforementioned errors a "moron", it might draw a citation from me on said errors. As some one who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, it is not often that I can let said errors go without citation.



chitownXdriver said:


> Once this Punjabi group was talking so much trash about me being hard of hearing and they were saying all this other stuff about me in Punjabi, they thought 1. I couldn't hear, 2. If I could I wouldn't understand. As the ride was coming to an end I told them in Punjabi that I clearly heard and understood everything, you should have seen the looks on their faces, they couldn't get out of the car fast enough when I got to the destination lol.


I had this group of Belgians' trashing me one time. We got to the destination and I asked them:

_Vous autres voudriez débarquer icitte, à cet auberge?_

That is Cajun French, but they understood me. They were a little embarrassed, to be sure. This was in the cab. They were so embarrassed that they gave me a rather nice "guilt tip". This is not the only time that this has happened.

I can not speak Spanish, but, I can speak Italian and I studied Latin, so, I can decipher Spanish. I once had a cab full or Argentine diplomats who were discussing their exploits with the young wife of a Senior Attaché. When one of them told a story about pulling on his clothes as he was sneaking out the dormer onto the roof in the winter, because her husband had come home early, I bust out laughing. The guy in the front asked me if I spoke Spanish. I can string together a few sentences in Spanish, so I explained myself to him. For the rest of the trip, they discussed financial
matters or something, I forget, now.

French and Italian are children of Latin, as is Spanish, thus it is not difficult for me to decipher Spanish. Can Hindi speakers who do not speak Punjabi or vice-versa decipher the other one, as they are both children of Sanskrit, or is it not that easy?

As all of the aforementioned are Aryan languages, I can look at certain words and see the relation, but, I never would be able to decipher either Hindi or Punjabi (or Sanskrit, for that matter) without further study.

I can see related words, though:

Punjabi/Hindi _dena_; Greek δίδωμι ; Latin _dare[_ : give although Latin _donare_ "give as a gift" is even closer. That does persist in French _donner_, where in Italian _dare_ and Spanish _dar_ is the common form.

Punjabi; _marna_; Hindi; _marana_, Latin _morire_: to die.

Punjabi/Hindi; _jigar_, Classical Latin _iecur_: liver (common Latin was _figatum_.which is what persists in the Romance languages)

Punjabi; _dand_, Hindi; _daant_, Latin _dens, dentes_, Greek 'οδούς, 'οδόντες : tooth. I have given both the nominative case singular and plural for the Latin and the Greek, as you can not often tell the true stem of many third declension Latin or Greek nouns from the nominative singular. You must look at either the oblique cases (although this can fail with the accusative case of neuter nouns) or the plural forms.



chitownXdriver said:


> The other thing I do is have my Waze setting on Spanish, I only use it when I get a passenger who seems to be someone who doesn't like immigrants, just enjoy making them uncomfortable.


In the cab, I have one of my credit card terminals set to French. In the Uber car, I have the temperature set to centigrade. I lived in Canada when it went metric, so I am comfortable with either one. I used to have a car for a cab that did not have an analogue speedometer, it gave a digital readout. I had it set to KpH.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I'm surprised the politically correct haven't declared "white bread" a racist term *yet*


 (emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m going to have chocolate milk with my toasted white bread.

I have covered white, tanned, and dark in one short sentence.

I have proven I’m not racist (at least not with the food I choose to eat) :roflmao:


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Not in MIAMI......down here 80% are LATINOS and we are OK with that


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Congrats on your whiteness sir



OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Truth is people look at this work similar to cleaning lady or etc work

They expect 3rd world immigrants to do those jobs and that's mostly how it is

Mostly


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I would shy from calling a person who makes any of the aforementioned errors a "moron", it might draw a citation from me on said errors. As some one who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, it is not often that I can let said errors go without citation.
> 
> I had this group of Belgians' trashing me one time. We got to the destination and I asked them:
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed that lesson.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> And how many languages do you speak?


I've studied French, Spanish and a little bit of Russian. I'm not fluent in any of them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I've studied French, Spanish and a little bit of Russian. I'm not fluent in any of them.


Thank you for making my point.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> _"So you speak Hindi and Valley Girl"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now I'm a geriatric hermaphrodite or conjoined twins?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Thank you for making my point.


There was a point there?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> There was a point there?


You said,



Coachman said:


> I see folks heating their lunches at 7-Eleven every day who speak nothing but Spanish. And I guaran-damn-tee you they don't speak three or more other languages.


Well, you only speak one language as well, so why would you look down on them?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Well, you only speak one language as well, so why would you look down on them?


Where in that quote was I looking down on anybody? I simply noted their monolinguality. The point being that we have tens of millions of foreigners in this country who are not multi-lingual.

It was @Asificarewhatyoudontthink who made derogatory comments about a group of people.

Read the thread.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> For being female, yes, but I haven't had any comments on my whiteness ?


me neither ??


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a black dude as a rider once. He was probably in his late 40s, early 50s. He seemed a bit sketchy. He wanted to sit in the front seat. It was midday and the trip was from downtown Dallas to the hood. I wasn't 100% comfortable with it. He kept talking to me, but I didn't understand half of what he said. And he knew it. Which made things really uncomfortable. At the end of the ride he held up his hand and I thought he wanted to shake hands. But he just looked at me as if he was going to do a fist bump or a high five. Then he said "Oh a white man shake." I guess he was cool. I'm pretty sure I just turned off the app and headed back toward downtown.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

100% of my Uber drivers have been white women.

All two of them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure what color I'd be called. Beige? Walnut? Caramel? (Took a quick snap in 10 mph crawl traffic.)
> 
> View attachment 345170
> 
> ...


Me neither ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Me neither ?
> 
> View attachment 345450


Yes we are the same color. Not sure what it is, but Olive it definitely is not. I think technically we are too dark for "olive." I think Olive refers to someone who is between white, and "You look like you might be mixed with 10% something else.."

Is Mariah Carey olive? ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes we are the same color. Not sure what it is, but Olive it definitely is not. I think technically we are too dark for "olive." I think Olive refers to someone who is between white, and "You look like you might be mixed with 10% something else.."
> 
> Is Mariah Carey olive? ?
> 
> View attachment 345451


No. She is ****ing HOT.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


My gran was quite unpleasant, and tougher than a pair of old boots. She lived until 96.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure what color I'd be called. Beige? Walnut? Caramel? (Took a quick snap in 10 mph crawl traffic.)
> 
> View attachment 345170
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when my daughter was in kindergarten. They did an "all about me" poster. She refused to say that her skin is white, because it isn't "white". She insisted on saying "pinkish-beige".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I get it all the time.

There’s a certain look.

“Holy crap... a white a guy”


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My gran was quite unpleasant, and tougher than a pair of old boots. She lived until 96.


Well, women do tend to live longer than men, so the odds are against this asshole ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> We're opposite, I hate picking up other Desis ...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


When Michael Jackson was an Über driver, this was obviously something that played on his mind.

The moment Wacko Jacko discovered wearing the white glove meant little boys would no longer howl, "Beat It!" he knew he could be 'Bad' and so embarked on a 'Dangerous' journey of 'Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough'.

The white glove began to leech his skin and he realised it didn't matter if he was 'Black or White'.

One day he would sing 'Rock With You' to 'Billy Jean', the next to Billy Jack.

While 'In The Closet' he tried to 'Heal The World' with 'P.Y.T' - but he was really nothing but a 'Smooth Criminal.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Uber drivers are just as smart as white drivers!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> When Michael Jackson was an Über driver, this was obviously something that played on his mind.
> 
> The moment Wacko Jacko discovered wearing the white glove meant little boys would no longer howl, "Beat It!" he knew he could be 'Bad' and so embarked on a 'Dangerous' journey of 'Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough'.
> 
> ...


If only he'd paused to take a look at The Man in the Mirror.
But apparently he never had the time for reflection.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> No. She is @@@@ing HOT.


If at forty-eight, you had.............WHOOP! .............never mind,.............................. wrong b...................................



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I get it all the time. There's a certain look. "Holy crap... a white a guy"


How does this occur?


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Whether you're white, black, brown, yellow we are the race of rideshare drivers- subhuman to most pax, not worthy of respect, pride, dignity or even a greeting.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


Yep.
Probably with "Thanks for the mammaries", as Bob Hope used to sign off with (or did I willingly mishear? :cools: )


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Is there seriously white people posting on this site?

Man, if I was white I'd be out making money. 
Good money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Probably with "Thanks for the mammaries", as Bob Hope used to sign off with (or did I willingly mishear? :cools: )


That "joke" is so old...................

How old is it?

It is sooooooooooo old....................................


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That "joke" is so old...................
> 
> How old is it?
> 
> ...


Just showing my eternal gratitude for them!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Did he ask what happened to your life? ?
What misfortune or tragedy ?
Completely ripping your heart out as though you have no feelings?
Then at the end of the ride , he got a selfie with you in the picture, sending to his white friends ?
CNN breaking news, situation room wolf blitzer
" white Uber driver spotted "?
You will become a celebrity...
Question number 1 asked by the reporter
How does it feel to be the first white driver ?
Nike will do a endorsement deal


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> Not in MIAMI......down here 80% are LATINOS and we are OK with that


80% latinos, and the other 20% are latinos. I am latino. But people think I'm white. It's funny. I hear conversations in spanish, which they think I don't understand, about partners in prison, bail bonds, sex, drugs, love, etc... people don't care about privacy. But when facebook tags their face in a picture, is THE END OF THE WORLD!



Coachman said:


> I had a black dude as a rider once. He was probably in his late 40s, early 50s. He seemed a bit sketchy. He wanted to sit in the front seat. It was midday and the trip was from downtown Dallas to the hood. I wasn't 100% comfortable with it. He kept talking to me, but I didn't understand half of what he said. And he knew it. Which made things really uncomfortable. At the end of the ride he held up his hand and I thought he wanted to shake hands. But he just looked at me as if he was going to do a fist bump or a high five. Then he said "Oh a white man shake." I guess he was cool. I'm pretty sure I just turned off the app and headed back toward downtown.


Hahaha I had a very similar situation. This black dude was the funniest passenger I had ever had. He was trying to explain me how he wanted to get some latinas in Miami. He was from Chicago, I think. And the whole trip he was like "yo, I tapped european, american, etc etc, but I yet have to try some latina ya know?".
My english is only good if it's spoken correctly. I have a hard time understanding slang. And this guy was 200% slang. Even though I understood a 10%, I had a great time hahaha


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Chorch said:


> 80% latinos, and the other 20% are latinos. I am latino. But people think I'm white. It's funny. I hear conversations in spanish, which they think I don't understand, about partners in prison, bail bonds, sex, drugs, love, etc... people don't care about privacy. But when facebook tags their face in a picture, is THE END OF THE WORLD!
> 
> Hahaha I had a very similar situation. This black dude was the funniest passenger I had ever had. He was trying to explain me how he wanted to get some latinas in Miami. He was from Chicago, I think. And the whole trip he was like "yo, I tapped european, american, etc etc, but I yet have to try some latina ya know?".
> My english is only good if it's spoken correctly. I have a hard time understanding slang. And this guy was 200% slang. Even though I understood a 10%, I had a great time hahaha


Latino is not a race.

There are millions of white people who are Latino.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I get it here in TX, but no surprise there.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax must tip, and a 5 star , if he makes the quote.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> 100% of my Uber drivers have been white women.
> 
> All two of them.


Are you saying driving Uber removes testosterone?
Totally agree.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Latino is not a race.
> 
> There are millions of white people who are Latino.


Oh... the thing is that "race" I learnt it here in the US. No one else in the entire world knows about races. No one asks those things. Here I find I have to put my race in every form I fill. I get insurance, I have to provide my race; I apply for a job, I have to provide my race; I want to enroll in a gym, I have to provide my race; I order a BigMc, I have to provide my race...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I get it alot. I just give them a quick "yea man" and either stop talking or change the subject before the standard "they're ruining everything" nonsense starts

I even had a black dude comment about my whiteness. This guy turned out to be one of the coolest pax i've ever had. He was 92, when I pulled up his son was helping him down the walkway and Im thinking "great, this is gonna take forever" the guy gets in and hes like "A white dude? I didn't think y'all picked up black people" the rest of the ride he has me almost in tears laughing with stories from back when he was a bartender and a bouncer and how his kids are idiots. He asks me to stop at a corner store, comes out with a 6 pack, cracks one without even asking and offers me one. I didn't take him up on it but I let him drink his beer in my car. Someone younger and I woulda been pissed and told him no way. But the fact this guy was 92 and was so cool I let it slide.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> I get it alot. I just give them a quick "yea man" and either stop talking or change the subject before the standard "they're ruining everything" nonsense starts
> 
> I even had a black dude comment about my whiteness. This guy turned out to be one of the coolest pax i've ever had. He was 92, when I pulled up his son was helping him down the walkway and Im thinking "great, this is gonna take forever" the guy gets in and hes like "A white dude? I didn't think y'all picked up black people" the rest of the ride he has me almost in tears laughing with stories from back when he was a bartender and a bouncer and how his kids are idiots. He asks me to stop at a corner store, comes out with a 6 pack, cracks one without even asking and offers me one. I didn't take him up on it but I let him drink his beer in my car. Someone younger and I woulda been pissed and told him no way. But the fact this guy was 92 and was so cool I let it slide.


Yeah, those old fun people I'm like "you are 92? Having a beer? Just enjoy, who cares ?".


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I would politely answer as they get off "ok, thank you, have a good day" as I always do.


I thought it was "thank you come again"


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My uncle went and got a DNA test
> Apparantly I'm 1.5% African LOL


All those DNA tests are nowhere near accurate.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> had pax get in and say, "Thanks for being American."


You probably received a good tip for " being an American " from those pax.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

oleole20 said:


> You probably received a good tip for " being an American " from those pax.














Rog'O Datto said:


> No. She is @@@@ing HOT.


I'm the exact same skin color is why I wondered..


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 345548


Well... we don't know if tips are for being an american or your body bumpers...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Well... we don't know if tips are for being an american or your body bumpers...


Probably because of my strategic placement of my school textbooks on my dashboard within their eyesight. Therefore...I'm a "starving student."


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have a Victor Frankl book on my dashboard. It creates cool conversation sometimes.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Probably because of my strategic placement of my school textbooks on my dashboard within their eyesight. Therefore...I'm a "starving student."


I'm gonna use this idea when I go back to school in January ?


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lythium said:


> Not everyone is like you. There are some people who come here and don't try to learn English, and like it or not that is their right. There are others who come here and do try to learn it, and that's great. The problem I have is that you call anyone who comes here without speaking at least decent English first an idiot without any regard to that person's background. YOU wouldn't travel from the U.S. to another country without learning that country's language first, and from the sound of it YOU would have the time, resources, and opportunity to do so. What about people coming here from other countries though? If you've been to Third World countries you would know that not everyone there has that same opportunity, and when they get here it's not like they're suddenly blessed with wealth and prosperity (and a language tutor).
> 
> It would be like me saying that anyone who posts in this forum without using proper grammar, spelling, and punctuation is a moron. You might actually be a moron, or you could be an intelligent and well-spoken person who just doesn't focus on their typing.


Lol you ma'am or sir are an idiot to even reply to this thread. Lmao


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Probably because of my strategic placement of my school textbooks on my dashboard within their eyesight. Therefore...I'm a "starving student."


They probably don't notice the textbook... :biggrin:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm gonna use this idea when I go back to school in January ?


I promise you it works. Even when I'm out for the summer or break I still do it. I tell the pax that it's to keep my mind fresh and constantly acquiring knowledge so that I do not become rusty over the break.

I always get a...

????

......and a....

????



OldBay said:


> They probably don't notice the textbook... :biggrin:


No, they specifically ask, " Are you learning programming?"

Lotta my pax are women or married men who could care less about my other "attributes." :whistling:?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian











These white folks thanked you for the delicious meal.








Show this picture to a Trump supporters pax and they will thanked you.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

I think I throw people off when they see me. I’m tan-ish, Hispanic looking (born in El Salvador) but was raised here in America since being adopted at a very young age. 

So when they first get in they see a Hispanic looking guy with tattoos on his fingers and arm but then I hit them with the most white “hello!” you could give someone and when I do that I think sometimes I hear a sigh of relief :roflmao:


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> East Indian ??? you know as people here refer to as curry, sister to rohit











Steph Curry loves the curry you made and send his regards to your brother for solving his Uber problem.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Manecut1 said:


> Lol you ma'am or sir are an idiot to even reply to this thread. Lmao


How so?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> View attachment 345569
> 
> These white folks thanked you for the delicious meal.
> View attachment 345570
> ...


Thanks white people we appreciate you too ?????


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


How is it xenophobic to want a legal American citizen driving you ?



mch said:


> I get it alot. I just give them a quick "yea man" and either stop talking or change the subject before the standard "they're ruining everything" nonsense starts
> 
> I even had a black dude comment about my whiteness. This guy turned out to be one of the coolest pax i've ever had. He was 92, when I pulled up his son was helping him down the walkway and Im thinking "great, this is gonna take forever" the guy gets in and hes like "A white dude? I didn't think y'all picked up black people" the rest of the ride he has me almost in tears laughing with stories from back when he was a bartender and a bouncer and how his kids are idiots. He asks me to stop at a corner store, comes out with a 6 pack, cracks one without even asking and offers me one. I didn't take him up on it but I let him drink his beer in my car. Someone younger and I woulda been pissed and told him no way. But the fact this guy was 92 and was so cool I let it slide.


So you discriminate based on age?



John McYeet said:


> I think I throw people off when they see me. I'm tan-ish, Hispanic looking (born in El Salvador) but was raised here in America since being adopted at a very young age.
> 
> So when they first get in they see a Hispanic looking guy with tattoos on his fingers and arm but then I hit them with the most white "hello!" you could give someone and when I do that I think sometimes I hear a sigh of relief :roflmao:


how is that racist? Tats make anyone look like a prison gangmember. which is why getting tats is looked at universally as unprofessional


----------



## Paulaner (May 20, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Donald Trump: "African American unemployment is at an all time low." ???


Facts dont lie.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How is it xenophobic to want a legal American citizen driving you ?


Yeah, I don't see the discrimination in "thank you for being american". If someone would tell me "thanks for being argentinian", I would be proud. I'm argentinian! But it really depends on how they say it, of course...



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> So you discriminate based on age?


I do. I allow more things to older people. The young people can change, actually they SHOULD BE THE CHANGE. Old/er can't change or it's not even worth the effort. I'm 32 and already hard to change in my ways, so imagine when I'm 92....



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> how is that racist? Tats make anyone look like a prison gangmember. which is why getting tats is looked at universally as unprofessional


I would agree with you, if we were in 1833.
But in 2019, even CEOs of big companies have tattoos. So many people with money have tattoos and are professional. Times change.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Oh... the thing is that "race" I learnt it here in the US. No one else in the entire world knows about races. No one asks those things. Here I find I have to put my race in every form I fill. I get insurance, I have to provide my race; I apply for a job, I have to provide my race; I want to enroll in a gym, I have to provide my race; I order a BigMc, I have to provide my race...


Because we are no longer an ethno centric nation. Most places in the world are Nations. The definition of a Nation is a country of one people.
That ain't the U S.A.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Thank you for being honest. Do you take Ebonics over 'Merican any day, too?
> 
> We have definitely arrived at the "how dare you expect people in a country to speak a common language" part of the show. Diversity is our strength! :laugh:


Think you are confused brah.
Maybe go back and reread what I wrote.

I am specifically saying I would rather have someone who speaks many languages rather than some idiot that wants to tell folks from other places that they need to speak "our" language and is usually doing so while brutally murdering the very English they think "foranars" should be speaking.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I've never had anyone comment on my skin colour, either postively or negatively.
> 
> I did have a pax once who told me his drivers are usually immigrants. Implying that I'm not an immigrant, although I actually am.


I'm very white (pale white) and what I hear the most is, "Thank God, somebody who can speak English!"... before they even hear me say a word.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Think you are confused brah.
> Maybe go back and reread what I wrote.
> 
> I am specifically saying I would rather have someone who speaks many languages rather than some idiot that wants to tell folks from other places that they need to speak "our" language and is usually doing so while brutally murdering the very English they think "foranars" should be speaking.


You have the Liberty to think however you want to.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I see folks heating their lunches at 7-Eleven every day who speak nothing but Spanish. And I guaran-damn-tee you they don't speak three or more other languages.


Yup, and they aren't any worse than the folks that only speak "english" so why treat them that way?

Oh, right, because anyone that thinks they are superior because they speak one language instead of another Is A Racist. (That is, quite simply the truth. Don't like it, change how you think)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How is it xenophobic to want a legal American citizen driving you ?


Why would you assume that someone who isn't American is here illegally?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Why would you assume that someone who isn't American is here illegally?


Because it's far easier to just walk in than it is to apply for visas and residency permits.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because we are no longer an ethno centric nation. Most places in the world are Nations. The definition of a Nation is a country of one people.
> That ain't the U S.A.


Except for maybe, the 13 original colonies, the US has never been an ethnocentric nation.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Why would you assume that someone who isn't American is here illegally?


Because it's obvious.
"Immigrants" starts with an "i", just like "illegal" (?)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Except for maybe, the 13 original colonies, the US has never been an ethnocentric nation.


We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


Tell that to the Native American Indians that were here first. ?‍♂


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Latino is not a race.
> 
> There are millions of white people who are Latino.


I am ONE of them, 100% Latino, 100% white with green eyes


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> I am ONE of them, 100% Latino, 100% white with green eyes


You are like a black albino ?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Chorch said:


> You are like a black albino ?


My heritage is Italian, as a matter of fact I am Italian citizen, maybe that explains it


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> I am ONE of them, 100% Latino, 100% white with green eyes


Latino defines where your roots are from. Just like Hispanic does.

Latino... Latin America 
Hispanic... Spain

I will agree that most Latino people identify as white.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell that to the Native American Indians that were here first. ?‍♂


The history of the world is filled with siege and violent aquisition. Yes this country was stollen. So was all of Africa and South America.

And somehow Canada gets a hard pass. Just another violent European theft.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> No. She is @@@@ing HOT.


She is every guys love. All my guy friends are obsessed with her ❤


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Oh... the thing is that "race" I learnt it here in the US. No one else in the entire world knows about races. No one asks those things. Here I find I have to put my race in every form I fill. I get insurance, I have to provide my race; I apply for a job, I have to provide my race; I want to enroll in a gym, I have to provide my race; I order a BigMc, I have to provide my race...


One of the emoji response choices here should be ?. That's my reaction. I never thought about how weird that is.

To the point of the discussion: I've never had anyone mention my color (most drivers here are probably of Asian ancestry, like the general population) or sex (see sarcastic profile pic) but I do pretty well in tips, even though I'm not the cute young thing I used to be (dammit!). I think it's more because I drive "mainland style." I'm fast but attentive, smooth, and safe, unlike most drivers here, so that's a plus.

Oddly, I sometimes get "Nice car!" It's not that nice, a 2015 Ford Escape, so I have to wonder about the heap o' crap everyone else must be driving.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> She is every guys love. All my guy friends are obsessed with her ❤


Mmm nop.... not for me.

Sofía Vergara though... we need more Sofías ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Mmm nop.... not for me.
> 
> Sofía Vergara though... we need more Sofías ?
> View attachment 345700


You must be younger then 30 then ?

But yes she is also super gorgeous


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You must be younger then 30 then ?
> 
> But yes she is also super gorgeous


32.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


Nope.

We've been taught that "we were a nation of white christians".

But the reality is we are only taught the "white" version of history.

In 1776 when we declared our independence there were hundreds of thousands of African Americans living in the colonies. Besides the English, Scotts and Irish, there were also Danes, Germans, French and Spanish among others.

The Constitution was written by the colonists and predate our current "nation".

Florida was Spanish.

Louisiana and the Louisiana Territory were French.

The Southwest was Spanish, Indian, Chinese, Mexican etc.

Alaska was Russian.

Hawaii was hawaiian.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nation


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 32.


Okay I guess you were there with us ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Nope.
> 
> We've been taught that "we were a nation of white christians".
> 
> ...


None of those places were part of this Republic in 1776.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Mmm nop.... not for me.
> 
> Sofía Vergara though... we need more Sofías ?
> View attachment 345700


Sophia Vergara is the only reason I can tolerate Head & Shoulders commercials ?

But I agree with you buddy, definitely need more Sofias ?



Rog'O Datto said:


> No. She is @@@@ing HOT.


I do not think Mariah Carey is hot. She does not have "natural beauty". Look at her pics with no makeup. I should buy stock in L'Oréal ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> She is every guys love. All my guy friends are obsessed with her ❤


She was my first crush at 9. In her best years IMO, very early 90s.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Sophia Vergara is the only reason I can tolerate Head & Shoulders commercials ?
> 
> But I agree with you buddy, definitely need more Sofias ?
> 
> ...


You're wrong dude, there's nothing "natural" left of her. Look at her circa 1991-1996.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> She was my first crush at 9. In her best years IMO, very early 90s.
> 
> 
> You're wrong dude, there's nothing "natural" left of her. Look at her circa 1991-1996.


You must have a tough time unrolling your Mariah Carey poster :laugh:


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You must have a tough time unrolling your Mariah Carey poster :laugh:


That was Britney Spears...lol. Mariah I was in 3rd grade.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> That was Britney Spears...lol. Mariah I was in 3rd grade.


What's next? The Spice Girls? ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Why yes, actually. Ginger and Baby....lmao.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> None of those places were part of this Republic in 1776.


Exactly.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


250 years ago, the 13 colonies were definitely WASPS. Things change however, being genetically recessive in a predominantly brown continent where the tilt of the axis means more sunshine, if history doesnt change things you can rest assured mother nature will. Then again, Europe still remains white. There will be a time when white Americans will get the blunt end of things. its happened to whites everywhere they've invaded. South Africans are taking back their territory. The Australian Aborigines were killed off and few remain, so I dont think that will happen anytime soon. It happened in India and Hong Kong. Its going to be sad when Whites become targets of hate crime because its not a fun position to be in. I would even hazard to say that its already starting here in the USA. Soon, by 2050 White Americans will probably be asked for their status of as legal residents. And it will be far easier to assume they swam across the Atlantic than to think they applied for Visas or with low birth rates that they were born here.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Stand on the corner of the city street and count the color fo the uber drivers.
I generally see about 1 white guy for every 20 Indians/Arabs.
On the rare occasion I go into the Uber airport carpark, there may be another 1 or 2 white guys, in addition to me. since the place can hold about 200 cars, that puts white drivers at 2-3/200.
I'd day overall from what I've seen, white guys are about 2-5% of drivers, depending on time and area.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Probably because of my strategic placement of my school textbooks on my dashboard within their eyesight. Therefore...I'm a "starving student."


Colleges are still using textbooks?



Castaneda7189 said:


> 250 years ago, the 13 colonies were definitely WASPS.


Maryland was Catholic.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Latino defines where your roots are from. Just like Hispanic does.
> 
> Latino... Latin America
> Hispanic... Spain
> ...


People from Spain are classified as EUROPEANS and not HISPANIC man!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Oh... the thing is that "race" I learnt it here in the US. No one else in the entire world knows about races. No one asks those things. Here I find I have to put my race in every form I fill. I get insurance, I have to provide my race; I apply for a job, I have to provide my race; I want to enroll in a gym, I have to provide my race; I order a BigMc, I have to provide my race...





TwoFiddyMile said:


> The history of the world is filled with siege and violent aquisition. Yes this country was stollen. So was all of Africa and South America.
> 
> And somehow Canada gets a hard pass. Just another violent European theft.


 Read some anthropology and history/archeology texts. Pre-state/primitive state societies colonized by Europeans were almost all more violent before.

The US does a poor job of teaching facts. Rather opinion.

Plenty of data out there with alternate positions.

I am excited for the new tech that is mapping lost cities in south and Central America from the air.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> People from Spain are classified as EUROPEANS and not HISPANIC man!


Please, by all means look up the definition of Hispanic.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please, by all means look up the definition of Hispanic.
> 
> Have a nice day.


His·pan·ic
/hiˈspanik/
Learn to pronounce
_adjective_


1.
relating to Spain or to Spanish-speaking countries, especially those of Latin America.



_noun_


1.
a Spanish-speaking person living in the US, especially one of Latin American descent.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> His·pan·ic
> /hiˈspanik/
> Learn to pronounce
> _adjective_
> ...


Where does it say EUROPEAN??? It doesn't. Once again have a nice day.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Where does it say EUROPEAN??? It doesn't. Once again have a nice day.


Last time I check Spain was in Europe


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m not talking about geographical location. I’m talking about the heritage or roots relating to a specific country.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Colleges are still using textbooks?
> 
> Maryland was Catholic.


Yes they are, and the programming ones are quite expensive


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they are, and the programming ones are quite expensive


C++ ... like 18 lines of code needed to print 2 words on screen :roflmao:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> C++ ... like 18 lines of code needed to print 2 words on screen :roflmao:


Yeah that's why I learned C#, SQL, Java, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, and Graphic Design.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah that's why I learned C#, SQL, Java, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, and Graphic Design.


How come they did not teach you a backend server side programming language such as ASP and / or PHP? ?‍♂?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> How come they did not teach you a backend server side programming language such as ASP and / or PHP? ?‍♂?


They will, my second year, along with a bunch of other stuff. I'm not graduated yet.

They tend to start out heavy with a lot of front end stuff. Trying to attract more women in coding instead of just a bunch of.....

???????


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> They will, my second year, along with a bunch of other stuff. I'm not graduated yet.
> 
> They tend to start out heavy with a lot of front end stuff. Trying to attract more women in coding instead of just a bunch of.....
> 
> ???????


Please tell me you took data structures and algorithms?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Please tell me you took data structures and algorithms?


Yes folks... And I will learn much more as I continue my education to achieve my bachelors. Data structures.....yes with SQL courses. I fell in love with data mining, warehousing and schemas.

Guess what company I wrote my thesis on?

Oh for the love of Greyball. ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Castaneda7189 said:


> 250 years ago, the 13 colonies were definitely WASPS. Things change however, being genetically recessive in a predominantly brown continent where the tilt of the axis means more sunshine, if history doesnt change things you can rest assured mother nature will. Then again, Europe still remains white. There will be a time when white Americans will get the blunt end of things. its happened to whites everywhere they've invaded. South Africans are taking back their territory. The Australian Aborigines were killed off and few remain, so I dont think that will happen anytime soon. It happened in India and Hong Kong. Its going to be sad when Whites become targets of hate crime because its not a fun position to be in. I would even hazard to say that its already starting here in the USA. Soon, by 2050 White Americans will probably be asked for their status of as legal residents. And it will be far easier to assume they swam across the Atlantic than to think they applied for Visas or with low birth rates that they were born here.


All true.
I did my kids a favor and bred with a brown woman.
They have half a leg up in this New World.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

any and all political correctness.
It's a scientific fact pretty much everyone wants to live in white countries AND everyone wants a white driver.
Now what?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Oh for the love of Greyball. ?


I can't speak for others here, but I got the joke ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

14eightyeight said:


> F any and all political correctness.
> It's a scientific fact pretty much everyone wants to live in white countries AND everyone wants a white driver.
> Now what?


It's mighty white of you to fly your Nazi right in your user name.
Like the Rabbi said at the bris..."It won't be long now!"


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Not surprising because it's the same thing with traditional taxis. Before ridesharing existed, rarely if ever did you see a white taxi driver. Taxi drivers were all Indian or middle eastern. Same with Uber and Lyft today. Like landscaping or janitorial work, driving a taxi was a low pay menial labor type job for immigrants with limited English skills that no white person wanted to do.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I can't speak for others here, but I got the joke ?


Hey gotta love a Ride of Glory. ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

14eightyeight said:


> F any and all political correctness.
> It's a scientific fact pretty much everyone wants to live in white countries AND everyone wants a white driver.
> Now what?


Excuse me sir, what exactly is a "white" country? You can't be referring to the United States obviously, because we have wonderful people from all over the world of all colors contributing to our society and we are damn proud of it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


Added to the list of profiles and content I wish I didn't waste time reading


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Added to the list of profiles and content I wish I didn't waste time reading
> 
> View attachment 345829


I think @TwoFiddyMile was being sarcastic


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think @TwoFiddyMile was being sarcastic


Too dry, even as "dry humor", then later on in the thread it seems he's almost trying to recant to avoid any further suspicion of .. dare I say ..


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

I don't recall any of my passengers commenting on me being white in the years I've been driving. I do drive mostly SELECT though, better class of clientele I guess.


----------



## Dingo (Jun 15, 2016)

So I was told that Australians are racist.
I said only the ones that used to hunt aborigines from horseback.
I was thanked for being historically honest.
I couldnt shut up tho and said the only time I was mugged travelers checks stolen.or
...defrauded 11K roomate stole cc application after i left and opened up a citicard. And a couple of other sundry indignations were via persons of "color" so personally I hadnt figured out the difference for scubag lowlife classification of a person without being racist....Its really the whole social dilema.Your identity is now color or gender which is diffent from oreintation or dna.
The very essence of humanity is being weponised and that is being moniterised by both uber rich corporations and oligarchs and politions and that has nothing to do with color or race but how you can be led to believe history is now and last centuries issues are today all to manipulate and decieve..
Personaly ive allways subscribed to dont opine or classify untill someone shows you who they really are by their actions.
Some times circumstances deserve a pass but not forever.
Live your choices thats it.
Having said that my 15 year old daughter says shes transgender and wants to cut her breast off.
There was no sign of this untill 1 years so its likely part of the engineered programming at school.
She was a child photographic model..
But the drug companies have to pay for all the free aids medicatins they sucked up the cost of for the last 30 years so its hormones frome israel and surgery for you sons and daughters.
The kids feel their future has been stolen and their right they just dont realise they are still stealing it from themselves.
As to gun there are more guns in Compton and Bell gardens per sq mile than anywhere in Usa but no school or otherwise social shoogtngs..duh.
No Kids on ritalin then that then go off it at 18 and go crazy..
Take your chances and next time somebody thanks you for your skin color tell them your just happy your not a white south african farmer just now or a black south african warrior 150 years ago and you always thought there is no correct skin color only
Missguided perceptions.
.
As to hanging aborigines.
Australia was settled by murderers and rapists. 
Its still fixing things but generational change takes time and impatiece is no excuse for ignorant acts that perpetuate the stereo type .
Aussis done pretty well for itself and wont F with U if u dont F w it.
Gender Color or otherwise you simply get judged on your actions.
So we drink to much .If I shave your dog sue me.
Humans are a commodity.
And treated as such.
Suck it up .And figure it out.
There is still land for sale in Usa very cheap with intenet acess and ways to earn..
Some people often latinos form collectives help each other and do it that way
Not all Oppertunity is race color or gender biased... if some is ...find waht isnt and suceed in that and then reach for the higher fruit later.
No plan no future.
And after a while no daddy or mommy to cry to..
But ive been to long in the p pen.
Oh well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they are, and the programming ones are quite expensive


Even when I was in school, "expensive textbooks" was redundant. I had ass*u*_me_d that they all had gone electronic, but the authors were still overcharging for the content.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> That was Britney Spears...lol. Mariah I was in 3rd grade.


How about Cristina Aguilera Dirty poster. I remember starring at her asss everytime I went to visit my boyfriend. Its helped.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One thing about Mariah is if I saw her on the street as an average person, I would not have any clue what race she is. Before the 1.5. million in plastic surgery or after....



















No clue, all I know is she's the same skin color as me_, _ same natural hair, but we are not the same ancestry.

BTW folks......how about that Sammy Sosa? Skin bleach, hair relaxer, and contacts do wonders huh?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> One thing about Mariah is if I saw her on the street as an average person, I would not have any clue what race she is. Before the 1.5. million in plastic surgery or after....
> 
> View attachment 345871
> 
> ...


I still do not think Mariah is pretty regardless of how much plastic surgery she has had ?‍♂

And I think @Rog'O Datto is still trying to unfold the poster he has of her ?


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure but in Seattle I have a friend who is a white male. He says at least 5 times a week someone gets in and says, "Thanks for being white."
> 
> His reply...-o:-o: "Umm yeah.....thank my parents I guess?????"
> 
> I myself being Italian and having a little Italian boot trinket on my console have had pax get in and say, "Thanks for being American." (After they verify my family has been here long enough to qualify. 1863.)


I have over 1,000 rides in Seattle and have never had a person comment on my ethnicity/being white - not once


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuges said:


> I have over 1,000 rides in Seattle and have never had a person comment on my ethnicity/being white - not once


Well I have over 5000 rides, likewise my friend and we both hear it often. Also we don't drive DT Seattle or inner Seattle period.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Winter is coming.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> One thing about Mariah is if I saw her on the street as an average person, I would not have any clue what race she is. Before the 1.5. million in plastic surgery or after....


If I remember right I think she's mixed. Half black half white


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> If I remember right I think she's mixed. Half black half white


I thought she was mixed with 4 things. I believe she has some Latina in her. She looks it...

Maybe Native American Indian too..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I thought she was mixed with 4 things. I believe she has some Latina in her. She looks it...
> 
> Maybe Native American Indian too..


I know in the movie Glitter she was half & half and supposedly it was based on her life story. But who knows? Kinda like Jessica Alba. Can't figure out her race or ethnicity but she's Fing hot!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I know in the movie Glitter she was half & half and supposedly it was based on her life story. But who knows? Kinda like Jessica Alba. Can't figure out her race or ethnicity but she's Fing hot!


Hah! Glitter based on her life story!!! It bombed at the box office so......

No seriously I won't trash Mariah's upbringing or her mental issues. She's fragile, with good reason so.....

So she's actually a New York girl...from da hood not Calabasas as she desperately tries to portray herself to be with all that, "Daaaaaaarling" and princes behavior. So her dad left her mom when she was a kid. They were dirt poor so her older sister Alison started turning tricks at a very young age to help put food on the table for her little sister Mariah. As a result Alison contracted HIV and became a life long drug addict. That's the past Mariah is desperately running from.

Anyways her mom is Irish, that I know, and a former opera singer. Her dad was multi racial from what she says, I just don't know what all it consists of.

Jessica Alba: Mexican, Danish and French.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I still do not think Mariah is pretty regardless of how much plastic surgery she has had ?‍♂
> 
> And I think @Rog'O Datto is still trying to unfold the poster he has of her ?


You don't have to unfold videos ?



ariel5466 said:


> I know in the movie Glitter she was half & half and supposedly it was based on her life story. But who knows? Kinda like Jessica Alba. Can't figure out her race or ethnicity but she's Fing hot!


Jessica Alba...❤??



Mkang14 said:


> How about Cristina Aguilera Dirty poster. I remember starring at her asss everytime I went to visit my boyfriend. Its helped.


I distinctly remember having some Britney/Xtina combo fantasies lmao.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Driver demographics depends entirely on your city. If they are thanking you for being white or complaining that the other drivers aren't white, that's a racist statement and should be called out and/or reported. If they are just making an observation, then congratulate them for having functioning eyeballs and the ability to detect color.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> ...





OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


I tell them i'm black from the waist down


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I know in the movie Glitter she was half & half and supposedly it was based on her life story. But who knows? Kinda like Jessica Alba. Can't figure out her race or ethnicity but she's Fing hot!


I was obsessed with 90s emotions Mariah and her curls ... Don't really care for her look now


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I thought she was mixed with 4 things. I believe she has some Latina in her. She looks it...
> 
> Maybe Native American Indian too..


I believe she had some James Packer in her for a while too. :whistling:

.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Most drivers I see here are white. ??‍♂


I'm guessing that's due to the demographics of your area. In NOLA, I didn't have one white driver.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


Honestly yes, then add white to it and it increases. I've had numerous passengers tell me they hit cancel on anywhere from 5-10 drivers to get a white female. ? people are such idiots. ?‍♀



Disgusted38 said:


> Honestly yes, then add white to it and it increases. I've had numerous passengers tell me they hit cancel on anywhere from 5-10 drivers to get a white female. ? people are such idiots. ?‍♀


I mean it helps me, but I'd never admit to anyone i was doing that. ?


----------



## phil23456 (Aug 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


I get the same in Sydney Australia... I think uber is becoming filled with students or folks who are fresh of the boat as no ones else will work for such sh*t wages and conditions... Except for me.. lol


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

How ever will this discussion help any of us...?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I distinctly remember having some Britney/Xtina combo fantasies lmao.


Uffff who didn't???


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Driver demographics depends entirely on your city. If they are thanking you for being white or complaining that the other drivers aren't white, that's a racist statement and should be called out and/or reported. If they are just making an observation, then congratulate them for having functioning eyeballs and the ability to detect color.


If a black rider is more comfortable with a black driver are they racist?


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If a black rider is more comfortable with a black driver are they racist?


To me no, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If a black rider is more comfortable with a black driver are they racist?


But of course.



Disgusted38 said:


> To me no, but that's just my opinion.


So in your opinion what about a person of another race who is only comfortable with their own race?
Looking forward to this answer.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I was obsessed with 90s emotions Mariah and her curls ... Don't really care for her look now
> 
> View attachment 345980


Couple of nice shills for her songs there.
After hearing some of her earlier stuff lately, I can't help feeling it's going to a hard road back to resurrecting her career, if indeed she can.
That Glitter era and its crappy songs did her no favours, for my money.
Your views?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


Are these white people or black people telling you this. If it's black people it means that black pax get sent black drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Are these white people or black people telling you this. If it's black people it means that black pax get sent black drivers.


That's UberRacist.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's UberRacist.


Does that pay better than X?
I've heard Uber Black did.
Surprising they didn't get called out on that name.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Freedom Fries


Don't forget that without French help, the U.S. would still belong to England.

At the battle of Yorktown, the French fleet prevented English general Cornwallis from evacuating to safety.

In 1803, the French gave their latest gunpowder technology to a Frenchman living in Delaware by the name of DuPont. They wanted to prevent the English from retaking their former colonies during a war that started less than 10 years later. (See also Fort McHenry and the Star Spangled Banner.)

The DuPont company later supplied gunpowder to the Union army during the Civil War.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Does that pay better than X?
> I've heard Uber Black did.
> Surprising they didn't get called out on that name.


The white hood is very restrictive so I'm told.
Hard on the peripheral vision.



Christinebitg said:


> Don't forget that without French help, the U.S. would still belong to England.
> 
> At the battle of Yorktown, the French fleet prevented English general Cornwallis from evacuating to safety.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the French borrowed millions of dollars later that decade for their own revolution. They never paid it back. The interest alone could feed the children for a century.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> "sister to rohit"
> You don't confess that in this forum!!! Your life is in danger now!! :roflmao:


Who doesnt like Rohit ?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> The white hood is very restrictive so I'm told.
> Hard on the peripheral vision.
> 
> 
> Don't forget the French borrowed millions of dollars later that decade for their own revolution. They never paid it back. The interest alone could feed the children for a century.


Dupont STILL makes a hell of a plastic explosive !


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> They probably don't notice the textbook


Nah, they noticed Lisetti's textbooks on the dash. Because they were sitting in the back seat directly behind her. lol


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't forget that without French help, the U.S. would still belong to England.


A very interesting subject.

As you probably recall, I had some exposure to this at the Battle of Chesapeake also known as the Battle of the Virginia Capes, 5 September 1781.

.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Donald Trump: "African American unemployment is at an all time low." ???


Trump's statement is no joke. It's an absolute fact. 100%

MAGA
??????


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Trump's statement is no joke. It's an absolute fact. 100%


Sure, but that doesn't mean he had anything to do with it.

Obama inherited a nightmare from George W. Bush, and turned over an economy to Donald Trump that was actually pretty well.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Actually now that I think about it there was an old guy a few weeks ago who said that he was happy I was American. I wanted to ask if his xenophobic ass would be unhappy if I wasn't. But I did the smart thing and kept my mouth shut. He'll be dead soon, anyway.


Do you think he could have meant some of this rather than you assuming (maybe correctly) that he's xenophobic?

"Thanks for being able to understand when I speak, and for speaking clearly so I can understand, as I'm not good with some accents and I sometimes like a little conversation. One driver was speeding and cutting around people. When I tried to ask them to take it a little slower, I was concerned more for safety than speed--but they didn't understand." That kind of thing.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I was obsessed with 90s emotions Mariah and her curls ... Don't really care for her look now
> 
> View attachment 345980


I seem to remember her having a snowball fight with boys ll men wearing a Mrs.Claus jumper. Rawr.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but that doesn't mean he had anything to do with it.
> 
> Obama inherited a nightmare from George W. Bush, and turned over an economy to Donald Trump that was actually pretty well.


I suspect you are young, and haven't seen how the economy is affected not only by presidential policy but by confidence and attitude. Before Trump was even inaugurated, he was pounding on the doors of corporations to move back to America, or those that were leaving, to stay here. Soon he was also on the phone with company heads asking if congress passed criminal justice reform, would they be willing to take a risk and employ ex-cons.

B.O. had 8 years to be a cheerleader, but he was more like a hospice worker making the patient comfortable before the inevitable. "Those jobs aren't coming back. What are you gonna do, wave a magic wand?" He didn't even TRY the rah rah! approach. Yeah Barack, I got your magic wand, RIGHT HERE.

I visited a black church in a Chicago high crime area just miles from Obama's Hyde Park home. They had a town hall. Wow they were pissed that Obama had been in office for almost 8 years he hadn't done diddly-squat for them. They were also tired of government "programs" and wanted CAPITOL INVESTMENT.

Trump heard black folks from distressed communities, and brought together, REPEATEDLY, ACTUAL black pastors and community leaders (not the TV camera *****s and hucksters). Tim Scott, the only black American to be a US Representative and (current) Senator, helped Trump establish Opportunity Zones for the neediest communities, based on economic, employment, crime and other statistics. Robert Johnson, founder of Black Entertainment Television, also helped with this team. Opportunity zones are for *only* long-term investment and I think were expected to bring $5 billion to troubled communities.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> Do you think he could have meant some of this rather than you assuming (maybe correctly) that he's xenophobic?
> 
> "Thanks for being able to understand when I speak, and for speaking clearly so I can understand, as I'm not good with some accents and I sometimes like a little conversation. One driver was speeding and cutting around people. When I tried to ask them to take it a little slower, I was concerned more for safety than speed--but they didn't understand." That kind of thing.


In this case, no, it wasn't like that. Later in the ride there were some not-so-nice comments about "those people."


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> In this case, no, it wasn't like that. Later in the ride there were some not-so-nice comments about "those people."


Those people will be dead soon BUT I've met young ones just like them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Those people will be dead soon BUT I've met young ones just like them.


Same, but fortunately there's less of them.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

One time i worked at a car service and it was a small place with only 4 o 5 drivers per shift and I was filling in as the dispatcher and an old white lady called and she asked if I could send a driver who was not black. (about 15 years ago) . She was in luck because there were no black drivers there.



reg barclay said:


> I've never had anyone comment on my skin colour, either postively or negatively.
> 
> I did have a pax once who told me his drivers are usually immigrants. Implying that I'm not an immigrant, although I actually am.


They only think you are an immigrant if you have an accent or don't speak English well. Most immigrants who come here and go to school here and learn to speak English before puberty tend not to have an accent from their native language.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> One time i worked at a car service and it was a small place with only 4 o 5 drivers per shift and I was filling in as the dispatcher and an old white lady called and she asked if I could send a driver who was not black. (about 15 years ago) . She was in luck because there were no black drivers there.


We used to get the occasional call to our cab company from a customer who wanted a "white driver only".. The telephone operators were mostly black women. The first time that I got a call like that, I looked at it, looked at the operator who handed it to me and made a funny face. She asked me what was wrong. I asked her if she actually expected me to send this person a cab. She replied that all that she was paid to do was write what the customer told her. I told her to let me speak to the customer when he called back about his cab. The customer called back, allright. I told him that not only could I not honour that request, but, I would not. He told me to send whatever I had. He would up with a Pakistani driver.

We had this other little old lady who used to call regullarly. She used to say these exact words to the operator: "Now dearie, don't send me any *************."

Both of these requests came from the high rent districts.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We used to get the occasional call to our cab company from a customer who wanted a "white driver only".. The telephone operators were mostly black women. The first time that I got a call like that, I looked at it, looked at the operator who handed it to me and made a funny face. She asked me what was wrong. I asked her if she actually expected me to send this person a cab. She replied that all that she was paid to do was write what the customer told her. I told her to let me speak to the customer when he called back about his cab. The customer called back, allright. I told him that not only could I not honour that request, but, I would not. He told me to send whatever I had. He would up with a Pakistani driver.
> 
> We had this other little old lady who used to call regullarly. She used to say these exact words to the operator: "Now dearie, don't send me any *************."
> 
> Both of these requests came from the high rent districts.


I worked at a bowling alley in Asiandale ::cough cough:: I meant Annandale for 5 years. We had a regular who would come in with his grandson and request not to be put on a lane next to any Asians. Then he'd go off on a tirade about how Annandale used to be 99% white and the :racial slurs here: were taking over.

Dude, duh, how else would we be able to eat pho and banh mi and bulgogi every day?

Anyway, we all always did the same thing every time. We'd start him off on a lane all by himself, no one on either side for several lanes. The next people who came in were ALWAYS Asian. And we'd put them on a lane immediately next to this dude. Even if there were plenty of other lanes available. One day there were multiple groups of Asians coming in and we surrounded this guy with Asian bowlers until he came up to the desk and threw a hissy fit and left ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I worked at a bowling alley in Asiandale ::cough cough:: I meant Annandale for 5 years. We had a regular who would come in with his grandson and request not to be put on a lane next to any Asians. Then he'd go off on a tirade about how Annandale used to be 99% white and the :racial slurs here: were taking over.
> 
> Dude, duh, how else would we be able to eat pho and banh mi and bulgogi every day?
> 
> Anyway, we all always did the same thing every time. We'd start him off on a lane all by himself, no one on either side for several lanes. The next people who came in were ALWAYS Asian. And we'd put them on a lane immediately next to this dude. Even if there were plenty of other lanes available. One day there were multiple groups of Asians coming in and we surrounded this guy with Asian bowlers until he came up to the desk and threw a hissy fit and left ?


Whoa. That's not unlike a fast food worker spitting in someone's hamburger.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Whoa. That's not unlike a fast food worker spitting in someone's hamburger.


I think what we did was far less morally objectionable ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I think what we did was far less morally objectionable ?


If I went to a bowling alley I wouldn't appreciate being put next to a racist out of spite.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I went to a bowling alley I wouldn't appreciate being put next to a racist out of spite.


They were fine. A lot more of them. He was in the minority. And he would always leave shortly after. It's how we got rid of his racist ass.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> I suspect you are young, and haven't seen how the economy is affected not only by presidential policy but by confidence and attitude.


On the contrary. I'm 66 years old and have a graduate business degree that was paid for by a large oil company.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Not sure but in Seattle I have a friend who is a white male. He says at least 5 times a week someone gets in and says, "Thanks for being white."












Every day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Whoa. That's not unlike a fast food worker spitting in someone's hamburger.


OMG this reminded me of a story that I heard from a friend in Jersey. He swears it was true.

There was a woman at a burger joint that hated cops. It happened to be a frequent hangout for them.

They always said how much they loved the burgers, kind of tangy.

Legend has it.. the special sauce came from "down under" ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DexNex said:


> View attachment 346355
> 
> 
> Every day.


?????

Yep.....took you long enough to get here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thinking about this, none of my five drivers were white. Didn't really think about it or care. 

My last one, Gary, was a seasoned veteran. Driving a manual like a boss. ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I miss driving manual.... it feels like REAL driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I miss driving manual.... it feels like REAL driving.


I've never tried. I think grinding of gears, stalling, and cussing would happen ?

Just not coordinated enough


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> People are sensitive these days. I mentioned this thread to someone and they took out their phone and read it. Then they took it as the OP was bragging that he's special cuz he's White. I had to say, "No, read it again...No read it AGAIN....?."


Yes, and that happens across the political divide as well. It's like we are all using the same words, but we're still not speaking the same language.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Thinking about this, none of my five drivers were white. Didn't really think about it or care.


I've taken roughly ten Uber trips and as far as I can recall all the drivers were either white or Hispanic.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've taken roughly ten Uber trips and as far as I can recall all the drivers were either white or Hispanic.


Varies by market.

Two in NYC, first was Middle Eastern. His car was beat to hell and his personality wasn't great. But he worked 12 hours on Uber just about every day, respect. And I wouldn't be that nice during a 12 hour shift in NYC all night either.

Second NYC driver was black, driving Uber Black - accepted our X request. His SUV was spotless, he chuckled when I explained to my wife that he'd accepted our trip even though we'd ordered X. Tipped him well.

Third driver was Latino. He was polite but his car was a mess. Great conversation, tipped as always.

Fourth driver (on review I've had four trips) was Gary. Black gentleman, middle aged. He was the one rocking the stick shift. Enjoyed chatting, he was a 2+ year veteran of this messed up gig. It was a minimum fare (less than a mile - it was around 100° F and my car was in the shop), tipped $5 with an Excellent Service compliment.

One thing that I love about being in Richmond is the diversity. I moved here from a little less than two hours away (east, on the Chesapeake Bay), in the middle of nowhere. Now I have friends ranging the gamut - white, black, Asian, Latino, and Indian.

Unfortunately, I have been given a 1* for my skin color. That's really sad. And I reported a white dude to Lyft once a few months ago because he figured that because our shades are similar that I'd agree with his hate.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Varies by market.
> 
> Two in NYC, first was Middle Eastern. His car was beat to hell and his personality wasn't great. But he worked 12 hours on Uber just about every day, respect. And I wouldn't be that nice during a 12 hour shift in NYC all night either.
> 
> ...


I don't understand. Aren't you the guy on your profile pic? You don't look like any color in particular...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I don't understand. Aren't you the guy on your profile pic? You don't look like any color in particular...


I'm.. 

Scottish 
Irish 
Welsh
German 
French 
Tiny bit Powhatan Indian 
I like beer and potatoes ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Nanaano. Colors don’t have nationalities. I thought you were murican.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Nanaano. Colors don't have nationalities. I thought you were murican.


Um, I am "Caucasian" on my license?? Yes, I am an American citizen. Born in Maryland.

I thought you were going for the "color blind" thing..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I miss driving manual.... it feels like REAL driving.


I learned how to drive on my mom's 1998 Beetle that was manual. Lots of lurching and stalling in the beginning! When I was 16 we had an old lady neighbor who couldn't drive anymore and sold us her 1990 Chrysler LeBaron convertible that became my car and it was automatic. I remember being amazed at how relaxing it was ? Haven't driven a manual since, I wonder if I still could?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I learned how to drive on my mom's 1998 Beetle that was manual. Lots of lurching and stalling in the beginning! When I was 16 we had an old lady neighbor who couldn't drive anymore and sold us her 1990 Chrysler LeBaron convertible that became my car and it was automatic. I remember being amazed at how relaxing it was ? Haven't driven a manual since, I wonder if I still could?


Ol' Beetle, trusty dusty! I would have had a panic attack, though!

First car I ever drove was Mom's Buick LeSabre, I think it was a 92. We were slowly going down a country road, I was trying to see over the wheel. A Deputy came up behind us, passed shaking his head and laughing. Never saw Mom that shade before ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, I am "Caucasian" on my license?? Yes, I am an American citizen. Born in Maryland.


The term 'Caucasian' always sounds funny to me. Much less common in the UK. I remember an episode of a British comedy called 'Only fools and horses'. A police man asked the grandad if a criminal he saw was caucasian, and he answered "Oh no he was a white fella".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> The term 'Caucasian' always sounds funny to me. Much less common in the UK. I remember an episode of a British comedy called 'Only fools and horses'. A police man asked the grandad if a criminal he saw was caucasian, and he answered "Oh no he was a white fella".


Agreed.

To me -

1. White
2. Black
3. Asian (not "oriental", that's a rug) 
4. Latino (not "Hispanic") 
5. Indian 
6.Middle Eastern (although my friend from Afghanistan is from closer to South Asia - tricky borders there).

That's the combination I've encountered as pax and friends (mainly in my building here), their preferred definition of their race. 



reg barclay said:


> Only fools and horses


Oh man. My mate in Liverpool actually paid for a BBC subscription so I'd watch that show. Shoot, you just reminded me ?

Gotta start watching! ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed.
> 
> To me -
> 
> ...


I have a friend here in the US who's used to always saying African American instead of black. One time we were discussing some TV show, and he referred to a black British actor as being 'African American' lol.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I have a friend here in the US who's used to always saying African American instead of black. One time we were discussing some TV show, and he referred to a black British actor as being 'African American' lol.


The 90s, for me, were confusing with that whole thing.

When I started training to be a paramedic around '02, things became literally "black and white". Same goes for law enforcement. I'm not "Scottish American" - my predominant ancestry.

But I digress, I'm a white dude, I can't speak for people of another complexion. 

Definitions are one thing. How we treat each other is paramount.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


A couple from Melbourne yesterday said they'd never had an "Australian", (whatever that is - the irony cracks me up), nor a woman (driver, that is).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> The term 'Caucasian' always sounds funny to me. Much less common in the UK. I remember an episode of a British comedy called 'Only fools and horses'. A police man asked the grandad if a criminal he saw was caucasian, and he answered "Oh no he was a white fella".


It's from science my friend. Caucasoid, *******, *********. It's a funny world where science is no longer politically correct ain't it?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> On the contrary. I'm 66 years old and have a graduate business degree that was paid for by a large oil company.


You didn't associate the horrible hangdog attitude of Carter with economic descriptors like "malaise" and "stagflation" during his presidency, and the cheerful optimism of Reagan whom "morning in America" and easy going smile matched the times?

Obama talked about revitilization in cynical terms "What are you going to do, wave a magic wand?" Trump to this day (actually 5 days ago) goes directly to blue collar and union laborers...totally fires them up. He spent a couple minutes talking up Teamsters for being 100% reliable when he instituted one-day contiguous concrete pours in one of his buildings in NYC. Attitude means a lot. Combined with policy/action, it means everything!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm the only Chimp passengers have had. Most drivers have been asses according to my pax...


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've had comments on my whiteness, obviously from white people. No telling how many people think it and don't say it.

I usually say, "No habla Espanol" after someone comments on it. I need tips. Don't judge me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I taught myself how to drive a manual transmission when I bought an MG in the early 1970s. I was a college student at the time.



Halfmybrain said:


> the cheerful optimism of Reagan whom "morning in America" and easy going smile matched the times?


No, sorry. Reagan was a lying scumbag.

"Just say no to drugs"?

Yeah right. We locked people away for 30 years for simple possession of pot. It's not dangerous -- he lied about that.

"Abstinence education will stop teenagers from having sex."

Hahahaha!!

"Lowering the federal tax rate will increase federal tax revenues."

Didn't work then, and it doesn't work now. The Laffer curve is appropriately named. Reagan created the biggest federal deficits that had ever existed. Trump has now outdone him in that regard.

Easy going smile that matched the times?? Reagan was president during the worst recession since the great depression. It was only outdone during the "Great Recession" that happened at the end of George W. Bush's second term.

Let me tell you how bad it was during Reagan's time in office, since you don't actually have any memories of it. My first ex graduated with a chemical engineering degree from Villanova in 1985. It took almost a year to find a job in that field. I supported my ex and my step-daughter during that time.

And then there was the Iran Contra affair, during which senior members of his administration were running drugs in Central America. To pay for guns to give to Iran. No, I'm not making this up. Go look it up.

Reagan was already suffering from Alzheimer's when he left office in 1989. You can look that up too.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I taught myself how to drive a manual transmission when I bought an MG in the early 1970s. I was a college student at the time.
> 
> 
> No, sorry. Reagan was a lying scumbag.
> ...


Funny how you didn't mention the Soviet Union. Hmm, wonder why?

Last I checked, abstinence works every time it's tried.

You must LOVE Trump, who worked with Senator Tim Scott and a whole lot of black clergy and community leaders to promote criminal justice reform and released/trained/employed a lot of non violent offenders.

Perhaps you, too, suffer from (in your case) early onset Alzheimer's--I've never seen revisionist history like your take on his economy.

Yeah Reagan must have been a sucky president and everyone knew it at the time. That's why in 1984 he only added a meager TWO ADDITIONAL STATES over his 1980 win.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Last I checked, abstinence works every time it's tried.


No, it doesn't work. If you preach abstinence, teenagers will not only have sex, they'll have _unprotected_ sex.



Halfmybrain said:


> criminal justice reform


Now you're just full of BS. If you think this guy who's been preaching hatred for three years is interested in justice and reform, you're smoking some seriously wacky weed. There's a reason that the Klan has already endorsed him for reelection.



Halfmybrain said:


> Perhaps you, too, suffer from (in your case) early onset Alzheimer's


The truth hurts, doesn't it. That your favorite president has already list half off his mind by the time he left office.

Don't take my word for it. GO LOOK IT UP!

Do you think I'm making up the Iran Contra affair? Do you think I'm making up 10% unemployment??


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Get this crazy political bs outta my thread b4 it gets locked.

I will say one thing. I've driven several flagrantly liberal, Trump hating passengers. Conservatives are low key and I haven't had any hostile ones yet.

Based on my sample of passengers, conservatives are better mannered and more mindful that others may not agree with them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Get this crazy political bs outta my thread b4 it gets locked.


Thank you!



OldBay said:


> Based on my sample of passengers, conservatives are better mannered and more mindful that others may not agree with them.


It has been my experience that drivers think the ones who agree with them are more polite.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It has been my experience that drivers think the ones who agree with them are more polite.


I've never had any conservatives go on crazy rants dropping the f bomb.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> We locked people away for 30 years for simple possession of pot. It's not dangerous -- he lied about that.


This is a lie.

Nobody has EVER been locked up for 30 years for simple possession of pot.

All these people being let out now were criminal gang-bangers. There's ALWAYS more to the story.

That was the Clinton crime bill that Biden supported and almost every other democrat supported in the mid-90s. It got criminal thugs off the street and as a result the crime rate plummeted.

Now the social justice warriors are taking over.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> Nobody has EVER been locked up for 30 years for simple possession of pot.
> 
> ...


She was demonstrably wrong with just about everything she claimed, and kept getting insistent about stuff I didn't dispute. She said Trump is too much a hater to promote criminal justice reform--duh it has been a law on the books for almost a year, a rare bipartisan effort. You're right, it was the Clinton legislation that Trump reversed. I wonder if that makes Dubya and B.O. racists--because it absolutely proves beyond a shadow of a doubt Trump is NOT.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> which is why getting tats is looked at universally as unprofessional


Four and counting ?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Four and counting ?


I disagree with that, hence, it's not universal. Wow Andy Richter thought HE controlled the universe!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Nobody has EVER been locked up for 30 years for simple possession of pot.


Not true. Go look it up.

Now in the spirit of the Original Poster's request, let us revert to the topic he originally started.

I stand by everything I posted in this thread. You can verify everything I said. Including everything about deceased President Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I have been given a 1* for my skin color.


I got that once. The guy made no bones about being unhappy at getting a white driver. He said that he wanted a black driver/ I asked him why he did not cancel until he got a driver that he wanted. He said that he did not want to wait that l ong.



Benjamin M said:


> And I reported a white dude to Lyft once a few months ago because he figured that because our shades are similar that I'd agree with his hate.


We had this one driver in my cab company who was a wannabe Klan Boy. If a customer said that he was from the south, this driver would go off on minorities, gays, immigrants, "liberals". We constantly got complaints about this guy. We wound up kicking him out of the company for having too many at-fault collisions.

I asked him several times why he was driving a cab in the District of Columbia if he had a problem with all of those people. He always fed me a line of Beta Sigma that did not answer the question.



reg barclay said:


> referred to a black British actor as being 'African American'


..a member of the Politically Correct crowd.....................



JimS said:


> I'm the only Chimp passengers have had.


What about @Rakos ?



Christinebitg said:


> I taught myself how to drive a manual transmission when I bought an MG in the early 1970s


I learned on a souped up 1957 Chevrolet with a four on the floor. Why that guy trusted me behind the wheel of his prize car will remain one of the minor mysteries of my brief presence on this planet.



Christinebitg said:


> "Abstinence education will stop*only make* teenagers from hav*e*ing *more* sex."


FIFY



Christinebitg said:


> Reagan was already suffering from Alzheimer's when he left*took* office in 198*1*9


FIFY






Why the Right lionises him is something that I never will understand.

.


Halfmybrain said:


> Last I checked, abstinence works every time it's tried.


It does. "Educating" teenagers about it, though, does not necessarily get them to try it. In fact, the reverse is often the case.



Halfmybrain said:


> That's why in 1984 he only added a meager TWO ADDITIONAL STATES over his 1980 win.


In 1980, he was running against the worst president that this country has had in modern times. In 1984, he was running against a guy who promised to raise taxes. Jethro, Cletus or Trixie Belle could have beaten either of those two.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> OMG this reminded me of a story that I heard from a friend in Jersey. He swears it was true.
> 
> There was a woman at a burger joint that hated cops. It happened to be a frequent hangout for them.
> 
> ...


What, like Australia down under? Hey, c'mon now that was once only!

.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Not true. Go look it up.
> 
> Now in the spirit of the Original Poster's request, let us revert to the topic he originally started.
> 
> I stand by everything I posted in this thread. You can verify everything I said. Including everything about deceased President Ronald Reagan.


You can say that, but back it up. According to the ACLU, "simple" possession (presumably less than a POUND) typically garners 3-5 years MAX. SELLING more than a pound, up to 15 years. Nothing close to 30 years for a first time, simple possession of pot. Not even an accusation by the American Criminal Lovers Union:
https://www.aclu.org/other/marijuana-arrests-punishments


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimS said:


> You can say that, but back it up. According to the ACLU, "simple" possession (presumably less than a POUND) typically garners 3-5 years MAX. SELLING more than a pound, up to 15 years. Nothing close to 30 years for a first time, simple possession of pot. Not even an accusation by the American Criminal Lovers Union:
> https://www.aclu.org/other/marijuana-arrests-punishments


I absolutely agree that the prohibition was aimed at finding a simple way to lock up minorities and hippies. Praying that the US at least decriminalizes it and releases those imprisoned for it.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In 1980, he was running against the worst president that this country has had in modern times. In 1984, he was running against a guy who promised to raise taxes. Jethro, Cletus or Trixie Belle could have beaten either of those two.


Until Barack Husein O.



Another Uber Driver said:


> In 1980, he was running against the worst president that this country has had in modern times. In 1984, he was running against a guy who promised to raise taxes. Jethro, Cletus or Trixie Belle could have beaten either of those two.


Not sure who they are but I get the picture. I think you misunderestimate Reagan's pure optimistic appeal, including to Reagan Democrats.

Are you one of those rare liberal/progressives who owns the party's mistakes (and thus might learn from them--as Bill Clinton obviously did)? Pretty cool since it's typical for Dems to blame electoral trouncing on secondary things like "Democrat voters saw on a bulletin board that Voting Day for Democrats was the following Wednesday" or "Russians stole the election."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Halfmybrain said:


> Are you one of those rare liberal/progressives who owns the party's mistakes (and thus might learn from them--as Bill Clinton obviously did)?


While I am no conservative, I am no liberal, either. I call them Oppress-ER-uh-*PROGRESS*ives. I am what the Left hates even more than an ultra-Right: I actually think for myself. The last thing that the Left wants is for anyone to think.



Halfmybrain said:


> Pretty cool since it's typical for Dems to blame electoral trouncing on secondary things like "Democrat voters saw on a bulletin board that Voting Day for Democrats was the following Wednesday" or "Russians stole the election."


The former is ridiculous on the face of it. As for the latter, while the Russians certainly tried to influence the election, they did not "steal" it for The Donald. That election was Hillary Clinton's to win or lose. She chose to lose it. Had she listened to even half of what her husband was trying to tell her, she would have won. She tried to tell her husband that he did not know anything. Hmmmmmmmmmm. let us examine: the guy managed to get himself elected Governor of Arkansas twice and President of the United States twice. Yup, that guy's gotta' know sump'in' allright, allrightee!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay guys. Make up your minds. Do you want to talk politics in this thread, or don't you??

I think I get it. You're against people talking politics, but only when they disagree with your particular political views.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay guys. Make up your minds. Do you want to talk politics in this thread, or don't you??
> 
> I think I get it. You're against people talking politics, but only when they disagree with your particular political views.


the days are long gone when anyone converts anyone else from one side to the other. If you have Progressive rhetoric I'm not interested. there's no more intelligent debate on the subject, so I prefer to sidestep instead of playing the insult game back and forth.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That election was Hillary Clinton's to win or lose. She chose to lose it. Had she listened to even half of what her husband was trying to tell her, she would have won.


It was her nature, not HIS advice, that lost it for her. Bill was easygoing, disarming, sincere. Hillary was always stiff and scripted, an Ice Queen or Scolding School Marm. 
She treats others with cold calculation and utter condescension. Remember how frail little Hillary got all schoolgirly when Rick Lazio (gasp) walked across a stage and held a petition for her to sign? That her campaign framed that as "an agressive move by a man, invading a woman's space" probably tells us why Bill had to cat around rather than get a little sumpin sumpin at home with the Hill. She has a laugh more forced and mechanical than Commander Data. She quotes ***** spirituals in southern dialect in front of black audiences, she claims to hot sauce is "an essential" in her purse (meanwhile, there were enough accounts of her stiffing wait staff over the years that I took it as a pattern.)

Then you have a spontaneous, zinger-throwing bomastic guy who thinks on his feet AND likes to provoke and troll and SMILE. Look at his rallies. It was not hers to lose, it was his to win. It was his time.

Another YouTube version has a better title for this 16 seconds of debate video, and I don't doubt the title: The very moment Trump won the Election.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think I get it. You're against people talking politics, but only when they disagree with your particular political views.


It's like those idiot Facebook friends who insist that you hear all about their stupid political ideas. Until you respond, and then they immediately unfriend you.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It's like those idiot Facebook friends who insist that you hear all about their stupid political ideas. Until you respond, and then they immediately unfriend you.


I have only been unfriended by liberals. Among my friends who have commented on being dropped like hot potatoes, it was liberals that did so. There goes the reputation of open-minded, tolerant and accepting intellectuals.

I have never done that to anyone for political reasons.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Halfmybrain said:


> not HIS advice, that lost it for her.


Of course it was not "his advice". She would not take his advice. Had she done so, the result likely would have been different. No, she knew it all and told him that he did not k now anything.



Halfmybrain said:


> Scolding School Marm.


One of the ideal dispositions for an "Authoritarian Progressive"..



Halfmybrain said:


> She treats others with..............utter condescension.


.............which is why many people just plain DO NOT like her and never have........................



Halfmybrain said:


> accounts of her stiffing wait staff over the years


When I first heard that, it did not surprise me. It still does not. She claimed to be for the "working person" while she was for anyone BUT the working person. You must remember that hypocrisy is a long and well established hallmark of the Left. It is from this hypocrisy that springs the "Do as I say, not as I do" attitude that the nanny state liberals have.



Christinebitg said:


> You're against people talking politics, but only when they disagree with your particular political views.


Do you mean to state that there are people who disagree with me? How can that be possible? See my signature line, please.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It's like those idiot Facebook friends who insist that you hear all about their stupid political ideas. Until you respond, and then they immediately unfriend you.


I weed them out pretty quickly. And if someone unfriends me because I disagreed, it's no great loss to me.



Halfmybrain said:


> I have only been unfriended by liberals. Among my friends who have commented on being dropped like hot potatoes, it was liberals that did so. There goes the reputation of open-minded, tolerant and accepting intellectuals.


That's because the conservatives agree with you. Doesn't prove a thing. Not a single thing.

When someone tells me that a particular group unfriends them, all that says is that's the opposite group from them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Halfmybrain said:


> I have only been unfriended by liberals.


Same here. I had a very old friend unfriend me for no apparent reason, as I hadn't posted anything remotely political in months. I was talking to another mutual friend some time later and he said "Oh yeah... Jay went through his friends list and deleted everybody he thought might be a Republican." Of course he was the most prolific anti-Trump poster among my friends.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Hardly a day goes by without reading these same words over and over. 

"You are the only white driver I've ever had" - Oh good, you speak English!" - "Oh you're the first American driver"...zzzz...


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have never had anyone say to me anything like thank you for being white, or even discuss race after several thousand rides.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I weed them out pretty quickly. And if someone unfriends me because I disagreed, it's no great loss to me.
> 
> That's because the conservatives agree with you. Doesn't prove a thing. Not a single thing.
> 
> When someone tells me that a particular group unfriends them, all that says is that's the opposite group from them.


No, he's dead right. I'm conservative and do not unfriend liberals over political differences. They do so to me.
Personally, I enjoy liberty. Think what you wish, even if it's Marxist.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> "Oh yeah... Jay went through his friends list and deleted everybody he thought might be a Republican."


That's because Jay hates the current President. I don't hate him, but I do think he's quite literally crazy.

I'll probably vote Libertarian again, just like I did in 2016.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because Jay hates the current President. I don't hate him, but I do think he's quite literally crazy.
> 
> I'll probably vote Libertarian again, just like I did in 2016.


Good point. Gary Johnson was NOT crazy at all! :laugh:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No, he's dead right. I'm conservative and do not unfriend liberals over political differences. They do so to me.
> Personally, I enjoy liberty. Think what you wish, even if it's Marxist.


I've never unfriended anybody for their liberal views, either. Though I have put a few people on ignore because they post too often. I had one friend who was posting at least five times a day and I thought to myself.. I really barely know this guy, why should he be intruding into my thoughts every few hours?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've never unfriended anybody for their liberal views, either. Though I have put a few people on ignore because they post too often. I had one friend who was posting at least five times a day and I thought to myself.. I really barely know this guy, why should he be intruding into my thoughts every few hours?


"Unfollow".
My bandleaders wife. Posting Progressive claptrap 30 times a day.
Unfollow...

I unfriended someone once. Old "friend" from L.A. who made a big deal out of telling me she was coming to Charlotte. For 6 months. I emailed her and IMed her multiple times during her visit. I made it clear that I was housebound with kids due to a working wife and overseas mother in law.
She emailed me on the last day of her visit that she was leaving Charlotte for Durham.
Unfriended.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Most drivers I see here are white. ??‍♂


Most drivers turn white when seeing their net earnings after a long day driving Uber.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Most drivers turn white when seeing their net earnings after a long day driving Uber.


I usually puke.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I never get thanked for being Indian ?


Thank You Little Girl.
❤❤❤❤
For being you!???


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have gotten this a few times over 1000 rides.
> 
> Yesterday guy says he's taken 30-40 ubers and I was only white driver.
> 
> Are whites only 5% (or less) of drivers?


In Philly and A-B-E yes less than 2% are White, interestingly the Blacks seem to appreciate me because I actually speak English and understand what they say.



Rog'O Datto said:


> ? I have Native American (Choctaw,Chippewa,Cherokee) on both sides. We tan "a LOT" naturally. My dad worked in Iraq for a year and looked Iraqi when he came home. @@@@er kept driving on the wrong side of the road too.


Post a picture of your CIB then we will believe you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were a Nation of white Christians. Read the Constitution. Also, read the definition of 'nation'.


Do, please, point out where in The Constitution "Christianity" is mentioned...


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Do, please, point out where in The Constitution "Christianity" is mentioned...


Thank You!
All religions are guaranteed by our Constitution. Majority just happened to be Christian at that time.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Oilking said:


> In Philly and A-B-E yes less than 2% are White, interestingly the Blacks seem to appreciate me because I actually speak English and understand what they say.
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your CIB then we will believe you.


I don't give a flying ? if you or anyone else believes me. ?


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I don't give a flying ? if you or anyone else believes me. ?


Then your not Indian my pal and yes the US Government and Tribal DO make you prove it. I should know...

Your a fake like all the others. Elizabeth Warren might be a good person to consult.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Do, please, point out where in The Constitution "Christianity" is mentioned...


It's not. I was referencing the demographics of the 13 colonies in 1776.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's not. I was referencing the demographics of the 13 colonies in 1776.


Largely Christian, but many of the Founding Fathers were actually Deists in belief and practice, even if they had been raised one Christian denomination or another. It would be a stretch to assume they were the only ones that weren't Christian.

Also, as far as the COLONIES were concerned, England had an official religion. It was bad enough for a subject to not be Church of England, but to openly be non-Christian?

This is why freedom of religion is written into the Bill of Rights. It's to protect ALL religious beliefs.

Lots of times, lots of Christians tend to forget this.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I actually got this comment yesterday.

I replied that I think there are really only 2 of us, because I had seen and talked to only one other white Uber driver before in my travels.

Nothing negative was implied in the conversation, it was just an observation from a non-caucasian pax. We actually got to the subject of Uber driver's being highly educated because a lot of them here can't afford to, or are able to get their educational credentials easily accepted in Canada, so they drive taxi or Uber, etc.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> but many of the Founding Fathers were actually Deists in belief and practice, even if they had been raised one Christian denomination or another.


Lets take this a step farther.

Many of the religious reference in the early documents of the U.S. were there because they were intended to justify not being subject to the English crown. Kings and queens routinely claimed that they had a "divine right" to rule.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

I got a few "finally somebody who speaks English "


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Oilking said:


> Then your not Indian my pal and yes the US Government and Tribal DO make you prove it. I should know...
> 
> Your a fake like all the others. Elizabeth Warren might be a good person to consult.


I'm not Native American...because I don't care if you believe me? Go F a goat.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I replied that I think there are really only 2 of us, because I had seen and talked to only one other white Uber driver before in my travels.


I'm gonna steal this one. It has enough substance to lay on some sarcasm, but still get the point across that maybe it's not the best comment for the pax to be making in general.

I get a lot of "Oh thank God you speak English".....and have been looking for a clever way to respond.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It wasn't my intention to admonish her.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I bet female white drivers must get thanked a lot


I do. Quite often. "Thanks for being a female" "Thank god you're a woman!" Or my personal favorite "Cool! A woman. I was starting to think there were no female Uber drivers"


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I'm not Native American...because I don't care if you believe me? Go F a goat.


Yeah, I not shocked that you do. I guess when your drunk though anything is up for grabs!


----------

